# Monster power!



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like a winner. I'd like a bit more power at the table than my 2 1/2.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have one of these in my router table and it works great.


----------



## rtwpsom2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Rikkor, there are only two 3-1/2 HP routers on the market, this one and the Milwaukee one. Of the two I have not heard about any reliability issues with either one. The Milwaukee has a couple more features than the Porter-Cable but the Porter Cable is easier to get accessories for. I found the Milwaukee for as low as $270 and the Porter-Cable was $290. I got the Porter-Cable because I didn't like how the Milwaukee felt compared to it. There was just too much plastic in the Milwaukee for my taste, whereas the Porter-Cable just felt rock solid. I can't actually recommend against the Milwaukee, as I have no experience with it. And yes, there is a big difference between a 2-1/4 hp and 3-1/2. Also, thank Gary for the support.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you for the follow-up.


----------



## FloridaUFGator (May 31, 2007)

Good review Rob. I too have this router. I went from a Dewalt 621 to this. It's like going from a go-cart to a race car. There is nothing wrong with the Dewalt (for hand held use) but it was a dog in my table. I dropped this bad-boy in there and almost had to strap down my table. It' very intimidating at first. I went with the Woodpecker router lift (works perfectly with this router) and love it. This fixes the adjustment issues. I'm sure I will have this thing until I can pass it off to my son. It is rock solid.


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Rob 
Great review on the router . I have to opportunity to buy this same router and Woodpecker Precision Router Lift both brand new in the box . How are you finding this setup after almost two years . Do you know what pitch the lift is ? 16 or 32 and whats your thoughts on it .

Regards 
Jerry

After looking through some of your other posts I see what model WP lift you have . Pitch was an option for that one .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Rob
Good review I have a few 7518 they are power houses and have served well over the years.


----------



## rtwpsom2 (Mar 7, 2007)

After a year and a half with this one, I have not ever been dissappointed with it's performance or the WP lift. The combination has shown remarkable repeatability and with the table I built, I have been able to turn out some prtyy tight joints. I got the 32nd pitch lift and it makes for some amazing precision. I am still very happy with both.


----------



## MooreMichael (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks!
I was wondering if these "big dogs" were worth the investment.


----------



## bandit (Mar 2, 2012)

I just received the same router for my Kreg precision router table and Kreg Lift. Haven't tried it out yet. Just in the process of setting up shop. New to woodworking.


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

Looking forward to getting the same setup this year…BTW…do you by chance have a template for the router lift available?

Thanks!!


----------

